# There is 2-Bromo-1-phenylpropane. Many questions. Please help!



## Zetetic (Dec 2, 2022)

Greetings, gentlemen!
I have the option to buy .... or ...
I'm inexperienced in matters of chemistry, but I feel that this is very close to amphetamine. Any synthesis tips please. Amphetamine, methamphetamine, etc. etc.
I would be very grateful.


----------



## Zetetic

Zetetic said:


> Greetings, gentlemen!
> I have the option to buy .... or ...
> I'm inexperienced in matters of chemistry, but I feel that this is very close to amphetamine. Any synthesis tips please. Amphetamine, methamphetamine, etc. etc.
> I would be very grateful.



ZeteticSorry..
"I have the option to buy .... or ..."
2-Iodopropylbenzene or 2-Bromopropylbenzene


----------

